# would any one be interested in



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

a 73 acre piece of property, all timber, new 640 sq ft cabin-house, new deep well, new elect run to place, house is 1 bedroom, full bath w-washer-dryer hook up, earth home 12 in walls, VERY efficient well insulated, sets back off of paved highway (low traffic) 11 miles from small town 5000 population, that has hospital. $175,000. if you are interested give me a shout, thanks bob


O-ya south central Missouri Ozarks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Which town? West Plains?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

more north, salem


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Got pictures? or a link to get to some?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got several old friends who have settled down by Tecumseh and a few more looking. I just passed the word.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mnn2501 said:


> Got pictures? or a link to get to some?


X2. I just talked to a guy selling his business and looking for Southern Missouri ground.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

It is not listed anywhere, I can text pic, just let me know what ya want, thanks Bob. 573-247-8732


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

http://vipsalemmo.com/properties-se...sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It sounds like a great piece of land


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

$2400/acre with well, septic and small dwelling, not a bad price. That realtor is supposed to be MLS which means they should be able to get it listed on many sites including realtor.com and you'd definitely get some bites then. Could use larger pics and an address that will show up on google maps so people can see where the property is located. 3400 N Highway Salem, MO didn't bring anything up. 

Also need info like how much is wooded, how mush is open. What's the terrain? . Is it 3 acres flatish and 70 acres too steep for anything? etc etc


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

JohnP said:


> $2400/acre with well, septic and small dwelling, not a bad price. That realtor is supposed to be MLS which means they should be able to get it listed on many sites including realtor.com and you'd definitely get some bites then. Could use larger pics and an address that will show up on google maps so people can see where the property is located. 3400 N Highway Salem, MO didn't bring anything up.
> 
> Also need info like how much is wooded, how mush is open. What's the terrain? . Is it 3 acres flatish and 70 acres too steep for anything? etc etc


thanks for the support


----------

